# How big is your Stick



## Samurai (Feb 1, 2002)

How big of a stick do you like to train with?

Anyone use a smaller Serrada-type stick, or a longer Largo Mano stick?

What size are you the most comfortable with and why?
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 1, 2002)

This has sort of been covered here:

How to Choose Your Sticks 

Check it out and jump on in!

Cthulhu


----------



## Icepick (Feb 1, 2002)

Unpeeled rattan, 28" length 1 1/4" diameter, with a core made of unicorn tail...oh wait, that's Harry Potter...


----------

